# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  «أوليمبياد لندن» تحذف عواصم الدول من موقعها بسبب صراع على «القدس»

## علاء سماره

قررت اللجنة المنظمة لـ«أوليمبياد لندن  2012»، إزالة أسماء عواصم جميع الدول المشاركة في الأوليمبياد من على  موقعها الإليكتروني، بعد معركة دبلوماسية إسرائيلية احتجاجًا على كتابة اسم  مدينة القدس المحتلة، كعاصمة لفلسطين، على الموقع الإليكتروني.
	وفوجئت اللجنة الأوليمبية الإسرائيلية، بموقع أوليمبياد لندن يترك خانة  «العاصمة» على صفحة معلومات إسرائيل خالية، دون أن يشير إلى أي مدينة، في  الوقت الذي كتب في نفس الخانة على صفحة فلسطين، اسم القدس، الأمر الذي أدى  إلى احتجاجات إسرائيلية وتوتر على المستوى الدبلوماسي.
	وقالت صحيفة «معاريف» إنه «من الممكن أن يكون الأمر حدث بسبب خطأ شخصي،  إلا أنه يبدو أنه تم بشكل مقصود خاصة إذا نظرنا إلى معلومات الدول الأخرى،  وأيضًا كل المعلومات المكتوبة في صفحة إسرائيل دقيقة، مثل عدد سكان  إسرائيل، ومن مؤلف وملحن النشيد الوطني الإسرائيلي».
	واعترضت «معاريف»، ليس فقط على الإشارة للقدس كعاصمة لفلسطين على موقع  أوليمبياد لندن، وإنما أيضًا على الإشارة لفلسطين كدولة قائلة: «يجب  الإشارة إلى أن فلسطين لم تحصل بعد على اعتراف من الأمم المتحدة كدولة، وأن  القدس ليست عاصمتها بشكل رسمي، كما يشير موقع الأوليمبياد».
	ونقلت «معاريف» عن المتحدثة باسم اللجنة الأوليمبية الإسرائيلبية،  باروريا بيجمان، قولها إنها توجهت للجنة المنظمة للأوليمبياد على أمل تغيير  هذا البند، إلا إن اللجنة ردت قائلة: «نحن لسنا منشغلين بذلك، وهذا الأمر  لا يرجع لنا، هذا هو ردنا».
	وتسببت العاصفة التي حدثت في إسرائيل، والضغط الدبلوماسي إلى إزالة اسم  القدس من خانة العاصمة على صفحة فلسطين، وكتابتها كعاصمة لإسرائيل، وترك  خانة عاصمة فلسطين خالية، وانتهى الأمر إلى إزالة اسم العاصمة، وعدد السكان  من على صفحات كل الدول المشاركة في الأوليمبياد، من على موقعها الرسمي.



لكلاب حتى بالرياضة لاحقين فلسطين

----------


## دموع الغصون

الحق مو عليهم الحق علينا يلي سكتنا وتقبلنا التغيير بكل صدر رحب 
هم طبيعي يدافعو عن قضيتهم 
ليه لننكر انه في دولة اسمها اسرائيل ومسيطرة على القدس ما فينا ننكر هالشي القدس مو عاصمة فلسطين مو معنوياً لكن مادياً ممنوعين يدخلو لأهم المناطق 
الخطأ مو بإسرائيل الخطأ بفلسطين كحكومة والحكومات العربية بالدرجة الثانية 
مشكور " علاء " على الموضوع

----------


## محمد العزام

انداري حتى بهاي 
يلا بعين الله

----------

